# Hello..again! :o)



## *Steph*TT* (Sep 5, 2007)

Hiya,

I joined back in 2007, but don't think I've been on here since lol! So thought I would re-introduce myself..

My names Steph, I'm 20, and currently I drive a 2002 Black TT 225 Quattro. Am looking to get the new model, but funds won't allow at the mo..credit crunch n everything lol! So looking to tweak mine slightly n spend a bit of money on it! Ideas welcome!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello again 

Have you had anything done to it at the moment?

Any Pictures?


----------



## *Steph*TT* (Sep 5, 2007)

No not at the moment, its completely standard, had the wheels refurbed and thats it. Looking to upgrade the exhaust system, and maybe a few exterior tweaks, nothing too major!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum , a remap is reat mod , makes a massive difference. 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum... a remap is definitely the best mod for performance and money


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

welcome, don't know why ya want to sell ya 2002 model anyways. just got mine and its sweet :mrgreen: if ya spending money, I would personally not spend on exhaust unless ya need a new one. there's plenty of subtle body kits available. try the theTTshop.com for ideas. good luck with it.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

